# Asking for a couple of opinions.



## Horacer77 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just bought a Mini-t Pro along with integy's graphite chassis and alloy conversion kit. Will be running on asphalt in a school yard, and dirt offroad with a mamba 6800. Now this is where I would like some opinions. Is the ball differential in the pro enough to handle the mamba system with 2 cell lipos, or should I swap it out for a mip ball diff? And the slipper should I swap it out while doing the overhaul. Everything is brand new. What is the general opinion of the integy items I will be using. Thanks in advance for the info....


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

i would go with the mip diff. i have a mambe 6800 mini-t that i race on offroad and it wore out in about 2 weeks.i have a integy grafite chassis. they are bullet proofi was at a in door carpet race last weekend, and they had this wicked jump. i could pull of a back flip on it and i was landing on concret. i never broke one thing.
Collin


----------

